# Drop Box & Profile Photo's in Gallery?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am back on SFK's JBCM7 and I noticed 3 pictures show up in my gallery for Drop Box...yet when I check my dropbox those photos are not there...I deleted them a long time ago...also I noticed it puts my profile picture in gallery for Google +, but I deleted my Google+ account a while back...so how can I get rid of these?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

in gallery, see where those images are located, though you deleted the associated apps/accounts, if the images still exist on your SD card somewhere, the gallery will still find and display them. otherwise, if you're sure the images aren't stored on your SD card, you could try going to settings > applications > manage applications > the "all" tab > gallery then clearing data and cache and relaunching the gallery. hope that helps.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> in gallery, see where those images are located, though you deleted the associated apps/accounts, if the images still exist on your SD card somewhere, the gallery will still find and display them. otherwise, if you're sure the images aren't stored on your SD card, you could try going to settings > applications > manage applications > the "all" tab > gallery then clearing data and cache and relaunching the gallery. hope that helps.


Sweet it worked! Thanks


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well they popped back up again, so it must just be a temporary fix


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Well they popped back up again, so it must just be a temporary fix


where are the images located (folder/directory name)? the location will be beneath the folder if the images are in a separate folder or folders.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> where are the images located (folder/directory name)? the location will be beneath the folder if the images are in a separate folder or folders.


I dont see where the location is in gallery there is just Dropbox, and Profile Photos


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> I dont see where the location is in gallery there is just Dropbox, and Profile Photos


beneath every picture folder on the main screen of the gallery is text that describes the folder, in white colored text. alternately, if you enter a folder, hit menu > more > and details, you may be able to learn what directory the images are stored in on your SD. if you have dropbox set up with camera/image upload on, that's an entirely different issue. if you do have camera upload set to on in dropbox, open dropbox, refresh, and clear the cache. clearing dropbox cache should remove any cached images, then clear gallery data and cache. i actually had a problem similar to this with the CM7 gallery app, and i found it effective to use the media rescan option in the dev. tools app (included in thundershed) or this app

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bero.sdrescan

to rescan my media (in this case images) and reset the images and folders in the gallery after i'd made sure the pictures i didn't want were gone from my SD and readable accounts. i don't know where your images are on your phone, only you can find that out, but i had the same problem myself once. i hope that helps.


----------

